# predator 3500 wont shut off



## irenekay (Sep 25, 2019)

I have removed the carbon canister, and closed off the vent hose. I also disconnected the low oil sensor. Both were causing a no start issue. Also changed out terribly fouled spark plug. Now it starts up fine...although I have to pull start it. The low oil sensor drained my battery dry. Will replace soon. Ive ran it under a good load for about an hour....but when I remove the load and turn the generator off, it continues to run! Wont shut off on its own. So I close the gas tank tight, and after a few moments, it will shut down due to lack of gas. (have to loosen the fuel cap because I disabled the vent hose when I took out the carbon canister). Any ideas why it wont shut down? The switch appears to be working...for sure, there is a noticeable difference in "start" and "run".


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Check the grounding lead from the spark plug/coil to the switch. It must be open someplace...


----------

